
Women who are pioneers in the security field - uinerimak
https://permeter81.com/blog/people-in-cyber/female-security-pioneers
======
reallytho5
Honestly these are hardly role models in InfoSec and definitely not pioneers.
The companies they have founded are relatively unknown in the space, and the
women listed are generally "entrepreneurs" as the article shows, not technical
security people that would be classed as pioneering the security field.

For real female InfoSec role models check out:
[https://twitter.com/Fox0x01](https://twitter.com/Fox0x01)
[https://twitter.com/malwareunicorn](https://twitter.com/malwareunicorn)
[https://twitter.com/itszn13](https://twitter.com/itszn13)
[https://twitter.com/maddiestone](https://twitter.com/maddiestone)

